# Resort Town Prostitution



## grafta

Just a thought, wouldn't prostitution as a business do quite well in most resorts and resort towns?

I mean, you could work nights leaving daylight hours open for riding.

Probably pay better than resort jobs right?

:dunno:


----------



## Tarzanman

Prostitution is illegal in most municipalities, and most resorts that market themselves (or their surroundings) as tourist destinations have a vested interest in eliminating as much crime as possible.

There are exceptions with some types of crime that certain spring break'ish cities will overlook.... but ski resorts make a lot of money off of families, so the businesses (and hence the chamber of commerce, hence the mayor, hence the police force) take active steps to keep their towns free from that kind of criminal element. 

I'm not saying that it doesn't happen, but if you were looking for that kind of thing in close to a ski resort then it would probably be via an escort service (where it isn't visible) or around the seedier neighboring towns/areas where the truck stops are, etc.


----------



## grafta

Tarzanman said:


> There are exceptions with some types of crime that certain spring break'ish cities will overlook.... but ski resorts make a lot of money off of families


Ah, so you are saying we should be looking to make illegal money off families?


:laugh:

Ha, sorry dude i'm bored and jonesing out to shred.

This should have been the 'Racketeering at Resorts' thread?


----------



## Milo303

Vail is full of STD's that nobody had to pay to get....

There's plenty of shred chicks floating around resort towns who will put out for free, so not much business for paid girls.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I'm sure there are hookers ... err I mean escorts that make an absolute killing working resort towns, but you probably wouldn't ever find them precisely because they fly under the radar.


----------



## grafta

I'm sure there is rivalry between girls who put out for free and, 'ahem' escorts. I mean, it ruins the market doesn't it? Do these fine ladies know that they can charge for said services?


----------



## Bretfred

haha reminds me of the south park where butters is a pimp. Butters: All these bitches are kissin' fellers, and they haven't figured out that they can be making some serious fucking money!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Tarzanman said:


> Prostitution is illegal in most municipalities, and most resorts that market themselves (or their surroundings) as tourist destinations have a vested interest in eliminating as much crime as possible.
> 
> There are exceptions with some types of crime that certain spring break'ish cities will overlook.... but ski resorts make a lot of money off of families, so the businesses (and hence the chamber of commerce, hence the mayor, hence the police force) take active steps to keep their towns free from that kind of criminal element.
> 
> I'm not saying that it doesn't happen, but if you were looking for that kind of thing in close to a ski resort then it would probably be via an escort service (where it isn't visible) or around the seedier neighboring towns/areas where the truck stops are, etc.


Just fucking stop talking like you know anything about resort towns you live in the south and fly places on vacation. You don't know shit because you've never lived in one nor have you been in one long enough to know what towns do and don't do. You're a fucking tourist just like 98% of the people on here just because you googled something doesn't mean you know fuck all about it. I could google quantum mechanics doesn't mean I know shit about it. For the love of god just stop trying so fucking hard to act like you're a god damn mountain man you're not and if you were one you wouldn't give a flying fuck that you were.

Resort town prostitution is HUGE and I mean fucking HUGE. Vail has whore houses, Aspen has multiple escort services, Breck even has Russian hookers that work at the Brown. 25 bucks for a rub n' tug in the bushes. It's prevalent if you live in the area and know what you're looking at.

I've seen hookers, prostitutes, professionals, cheap sleezy skanks, etc. etc. from Tahoe to Washington, to CO, and it's all the same. Some have fronts like "massage parlors" others are escorts, some just work the bar scene looking for guys that want a fun time. You typically see them more around peak seasons i.e. X mas, New Years, Spring Break. The town knows they're there but if it comes down to a bunch of drunken horny guys with no women or a bunch of drunken horny guys fucking cheap tricks they're going to choose the second option because in the long run the disorderly conducts, disturbing the peace, and all that bullshit will be less.


----------



## linvillegorge

What's the difference between paying a girl $100 to fuck you and paying $100 to wine and dine a girl HOPING that she will fuck you?

The intention is the same, only the outcome is in doubt.


----------



## ThunderChunky

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just fucking stop talking like you know anything about resort towns you live in the south and fly places on vacation. You don't know shit because you've never lived in one nor have you been in one long enough to know what towns do and don't do. You're a fucking tourist just like 98% of the people on here just because you googled something doesn't mean you know fuck all about it. I could google quantum mechanics doesn't mean I know shit about it. For the love of god just stop trying so fucking hard to act like you're a god damn mountain man you're not and if you were one you wouldn't give a flying fuck that you were.
> 
> Resort town prostitution is HUGE and I mean fucking HUGE. Vail has whore houses, Aspen has multiple escort services, Breck even has Russian hookers that work at the Brown. 25 bucks for a rub n' tug in the bushes. It's prevalent if you live in the area and know what you're looking at.
> 
> I've seen hookers, prostitutes, professionals, cheap sleezy skanks, etc. etc. from Tahoe to Washington, to CO, and it's all the same. Some have fronts like "massage parlors" others are escorts, some just work the bar scene looking for guys that want a fun time. You typically see them more around peak seasons i.e. X mas, New Years, Spring Break. The town knows they're there but if it comes down to a bunch of drunken horny guys with no women or a bunch of drunken horny guys fucking cheap tricks they're going to choose the second option because in the long run the disorderly conducts, disturbing the peace, and all that bullshit will be less.


Woah, man calm down. :laugh:


----------



## Tech420

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just fucking stop talking like you know anything about resort towns you live in the south and fly places on vacation. You don't know shit because you've never lived in one nor have you been in one long enough to know what towns do and don't do. You're a fucking tourist just like 98% of the people on here just because you googled something doesn't mean you know fuck all about it. I could google quantum mechanics doesn't mean I know shit about it. For the love of god just stop trying so fucking hard to act like you're a god damn mountain man you're not and if you were one you wouldn't give a flying fuck that you were.
> 
> Resort town prostitution is HUGE and I mean fucking HUGE. Vail has whore houses, Aspen has multiple escort services, Breck even has Russian hookers that work at the Brown. 25 bucks for a rub n' tug in the bushes. It's prevalent if you live in the area and know what you're looking at.
> 
> I've seen hookers, prostitutes, professionals, cheap sleezy skanks, etc. etc. from Tahoe to Washington, to CO, and it's all the same. Some have fronts like "massage parlors" others are escorts, some just work the bar scene looking for guys that want a fun time. You typically see them more around peak seasons i.e. X mas, New Years, Spring Break. The town knows they're there but if it comes down to a bunch of drunken horny guys with no women or a bunch of drunken horny guys fucking cheap tricks they're going to choose the second option because in the long run the disorderly conducts, disturbing the peace, and all that bullshit will be less.


Don't hold back tell us how you really feel.


----------



## linvillegorge

Sometimes BA has a hard time stating the way he feels. He's a little soft spoken.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

linvillegorge said:


> What's the difference between paying a girl $100 to fuck you and paying $100 to wine and dine a girl HOPING that she will fuck you?
> 
> The intention is the same, only the outcome is in doubt.


Dating is just legalized prostitution. 

And what's up with everyone crying about my response at least it's honest. World needs more honesty.


----------



## unxetas

Your response is to honesty what your sperm is to nutrition. Supposed to be pretty good for you, but I still won't eat it.


----------



## ShredLife

how else did you think Pauly Molitor got his season passes?? :dunno:


----------



## Steez

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dating is just legalized prostitution.
> 
> And what's up with everyone crying about my response at least it's honest. World needs more honesty.


Who has worse STD's the prostitutes or snowboard chicks.. legit question haven't fucked either


----------



## Argo

I haven't been here all that long but I know there is plenty of paid sex happening around here


----------



## Karasene

Argo said:


> I haven't been here all that long but I know there is plenty of paid sex happening around here


Oh I bet you do.


----------



## Argo

Karasene said:


> Oh I bet you do.


You did ask me to find you a job, right?


----------



## Tarzanman

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just fucking stop talking like you know anything about resort towns .....



With all due respect (which is none, because you act like a middle school tween), sod off. NYC, DC, Atlanta, Knoxville, Montego Bay, Kingston, West Palm Beach. Yeah, I think I know a little bit about towns with tourists and seedy sections. One need not be a washed up, moderately stupid, unhappy never-was, wallowing in mediocrity to have an educated opinion about other ones. Or maybe you're merely speaking from your own repeated experiences of paying for 'pros' in Summit/Eagle?

It must burn you up inside to meet people far happier than you every day. You have my pity.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Dammit...this outta be good...need the popcorn smiley :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Tarzanman said:


> With all due respect (which is none, because you act like a middle school tween), sod off. NYC, DC, Atlanta, Knoxville, Montego Bay, Kingston, West Palm Beach. Yeah, I think I know a little bit about towns with tourists and seedy sections. One need not be a washed up, moderately stupid, unhappy never-was, wallowing in mediocrity to have an educated opinion about other ones. Or maybe you're merely speaking from your own repeated experiences of paying for 'pros' in Summit/Eagle?
> 
> It must burn you up inside to people far happier than you every day. You have my pity.


Oh wow you can name locations too. OK Portland, Toronto, Niagara Falls, Buffalo, Bend, LA, San Fransisco, Vancouver, Whistler, Squamish, Seattle, Miami, Atlanta wow we've been to the same place, Summit County, Denver, Salt Lake City, Park City, Ogden, Jackson Hole, Boise, and the list goes on. Pretty easy to name places on the internet little different to actually have knowledge that backs it up. 

I understand that being a cubicle jockey sucks and having to fly to a mountain to ride your 7 days a year is a bitch. But you are not a local, you do not know any local knowledge, you're a fucking idiot. You've been called out for this before and I'll do it again you don't know shit about Summit county or snowboarding and it tears you apart knowing that people like me shit on people like you for pretending to know anything about it. Just because you travel to a ski resort for a week a year doesn't mean shit and you need to get over the fact what you know is tourist knowledge not someone that pays taxes there, works there, lives there, has roots there, has dealt with the people you're talking about in and out of the capacity you mention, and above all else as I've already mentioned LIVES THERE!

Now go take your tired little keyboard hero fingers make a tight little ball and kindly go fist yourself!

And I forgot I'd take bets resort town wookies have more std's than the hookers here although sometimes the lines cross and you just get zombie aids and that shit is gnarly gotta burn it with fire.


----------



## SwissMiss

prostitution is huge in banff, it also has one of the highest std ratings in canada.
i've heard of whores at big white too, quite easy to access especially since there are known whore houses in the city which is not too far away. Board/ski season is apparently big money for them bitches haha.


----------



## jimster716

BurtonAvenger said:


> I understand that *being a cubicle jockey sucks* and having to fly to a mountain to ride your 7 days a year is a bitch.


Why must you hurt me so?


----------



## SBE

*yo*

Ho'n is everywhere! It is the oldest profession. Somebody's got to do it!


----------



## Tarzanman

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh wow you can name locations too. OK Portland, Toronto, Niagara Falls, Buffalo, Bend, LA, San Fransisco, Vancouver, Whistler, Squamish, Seattle, Miami, Atlanta wow we've been to the same place, Summit County, Denver, Salt Lake City, Park City, Ogden, Jackson Hole, Boise, and the list goes on. Pretty easy to name places on the internet little different to actually have knowledge that backs it up.


Yeah, the only difference seems to be that I named places where I have lived. Albeit some locations longer than others.



> I understand that being a cubicle jockey sucks and having to fly to a mountain to ride your 7 days a year is a bitch. But you are not a local, you do not know any local knowledge, you're a fucking idiot. You've been called out for this before and I'll do it again you don't know shit about Summit county or snowboarding and it tears you apart knowing that people like me shit on people like you for pretending to know anything about it. Just because you travel to a ski resort for a week a year doesn't mean shit and you need to get over the fact what you know is tourist knowledge not someone that pays taxes there, works there, lives there, has roots there, has dealt with the people you're talking about in and out of the capacity you mention, and above all else as I've already mentioned LIVES THERE!


Being a cubicle (have my own office, actually.) jockey has its ups and downs. Maybe I should have (not) gone to school to run a half-assed website that hocks t-shirts instead in order to be as content and happy with my life/ ccomplishments as you are. I will readily agree that you certainly seem to have way more insider knowledge on Summit's girls with STD's and hooker hang-outs than I do (lol). Problem is that the OP asked about *resort towns* in general, and as hard as you cling to your local pride, Breck isn't the only resort in the world, country, region, or even Summit county. 

Sorry to burst your bubble, but your 'impressive' (and ultimately limited) local knowledge about where the closest King Soopers is doesn't really amount to much more than an anecdote in the grand scheme of this discussion. 

As an aside, everyone knows that you live in Breck. Indeed, you can't seem to keep yourself from mentioning it 3 times over in half the posts you make. I met some pretty cool locals when I was in Breckenridge, including a couple of folks that went to my school the same time I did. I still stay in touch with them and to my knowledge, none of them troll message boards telling people how much respect they deserve because of the zip code on their mailing address. 

Its not hard to move to Breck for a few seasons/years and snowboard all the time. Its really not. I could literally do it in two weeks if I felt like it. You're not special, except that you're a bigger asshole than most people I come into contact with. Congratulations :laugh:.


----------



## ThunderChunky

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh wow you can name locations too. OK Portland, Toronto, Niagara Falls, Buffalo,


Hey man......leave my town outta this. We're clean


----------



## SBE

This is get'n GOOD!


----------



## Argo

None of the places you lived are ski resorts, what's the point of naming them?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

jimster716 said:


> Why must you hurt me so?


To remind you of the bad life choices you've made to work for Satan I mean uncle Walt.



Tarzanman said:


> Yeah, the only difference seems to be that I named places where I have lived. Albeit some locations longer than others.


 Really might want to reread what you posted dumbass looks like you just posted a bunch of places you may or may not have been. You don't really specify what each place has done. Like I said anyone can do that. 



> Being a cubicle (have my own office, actually.) jockey has its ups and downs. Maybe I should have (not) gone to school to run a half-assed website that hocks t-shirts instead in order to be as content and happy with my life/ ccomplishments as you are. I will readily agree that you certainly seem to have way more insider knowledge on Summit's girls with STD's and hooker hang-outs than I do (lol). Problem is that the OP asked about *resort towns* in general, and as hard as you cling to your local pride, Breck isn't the only resort in the world, country, region, or even Summit county.


 Oh sorry I forgot to point out where you totally dismiss the idea that it's there and go on your holier than thou rant about how towns push it out. 

I have an office too only difference is mine overlooks mountains and the town of Breck. It's nice when I can take a mid day break from the grind and just ride. Must suck to have to leave your office, get in the car, go back to your house pack, go to the air port, park the car in long term parking, check in, get on a plane, get off, pick up baggage, rent a car, drive, check in, pick up lift tickets, put on gear, make your way to the mountain, strap in, ride a chairlift, and finally get to ride. Notice the difference there champ? I know you have that fancy degree that you value so much because evidently no one has ever been a self made made and only those that have obtained higher education have done something with their lives. Not like Steve Jobs quit college or anything oh fuck no he just plodded away.




> Sorry to burst your bubble, but your 'impressive' (and ultimately limited) local knowledge about where the closest King Soopers is doesn't really amount to much more than an anecdote in the grand scheme of this discussion.


 It's on Park Avenue I know you probably think it's on Main but it's not. If you need a map the information center has free tourists maps to help direct you to find your way. If you become inebriated I suggest not trying to walk off as we're growing tired of finding frozen tourist carcases in the spring snow. 



> As an aside, everyone knows that you live in Breck. Indeed, you can't seem to keep yourself from mentioning it 3 times over in half the posts you make. I met some pretty cool locals when I was in Breckenridge, including a couple of folks that went to my school the same time I did. I still stay in touch with them and to my knowledge, none of them troll message boards telling people how much respect they deserve because of the zip code on their mailing address.


I too know many awesome people here some that also went to my school, I just happen to talk to and deal with them daily. You really are hung up on the fact I live here. Jealousy? Probably but hey it's OK I understand that you are more concerned with chasing the ideals of others like college, material possessions, and thinking you're better than everyone else. It's this rat race that makes you miserable. Come to terms with the fact your life style controls you, you don't control it. 



> Its not hard to move to Breck for a few seasons/years and snowboard all the time. Its really not. I could literally do it in two weeks if I felt like it. You're not special, except that you're a bigger asshole than most people I come into contact with. Congratulations :laugh:.


If it was so easy you would drop what you're doing and be here. You aren't and that's why you're so pissed off. How many days do you ride again? How long you been riding? How much knowledge about snowboarding and resort towns do you have? I don't deny I'm a big asshole I'm cool with that and have fun with it because it pisses off uptight dickwad cubicle jockey fucktards that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground off. How many times you been called out on here for acting like you're a mountain town local that's been riding forever when you only have a few years of 10 to 20 day seasons under your belt? 

Fucking think before you post dipshit been around a lot longer than you and know a lot more than you ever will about resort town life and snowboarding. You might be a genius in your field but around here you're fake as fuck and I'm not the only one that sees through you. So as I said before go fist yourself just remember to not get shit in your eyes this time it seems to be obscuring your vision.


----------



## neednsnow

Ahh, Tis the Season!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Do they sell condoms at the resort souvenir gift shop?
Does the resort med clinic or aid hut have a bucket of free condoms?
Probably be a good thing for public health...ya know those damm middle and high school kids with mom and dad on xmas vacation. As a dad with 3 kids 2 older and 1 still in high school...I'd tell them..."you better grab some...if not for yourself, for your friends."


----------



## BurtonAvenger

ULLR fest they throw them out.


----------



## Tarzanman

BurtonAvenger said:


> Really might want to reread what you posted dumbass looks like you just posted a bunch of places you may or may not have been. You don't really specify what each place has done. Like I said anyone can do that.





> Oh sorry I forgot to point out where you totally dismiss the idea that it's there and go on your holier than thou rant about how towns push it out.


Its called 'sticking to the topic'. You should try it.



> I have an office too only difference is mine overlooks mountains and the town of Breck. It's nice when I can take a mid day break from the grind and just ride. Must suck to have to leave your office, get in the car, go back to your house pack, go to the air port, park the car in long term parking, check in, get on a plane, get off, pick up baggage, rent a car, drive, check in, pick up lift tickets, put on gear, make your way to the mountain, strap in, ride a chairlift, and finally get to ride. Notice the difference there champ?


Are we arguing about how much I do/don't know or are we delving into our personal stations and cities we live in? Make up your mind. Since you asked: Blood Mtn is an hour away, too far for me to ride my R1 on lunch, but there's the Chattahoochee river (1.5 miles from the house, 5 miles from the office) if I want to kayak, two indoor soccer arenas within 10 minutes of the office, vietnamese, mexican, thai, venezuelan, cuban, jamaican, filipino, italian, japanese, taiwanese and chinese restaurants (plus more) within a 5 mile radius of the office. A public park (8 tennis courts, frisbee golf course, soccer, baseball, basketball) 1/4 mile from my front door, pick-up sand volleyball 4 days a week, mountain bike rides once a week, street bike rides twice a week, two municipal, free skate parks, (and more)..... and its warm enough here to do all of that stuff 10-10.5 months out of the year. 

I really don't know why you're so keen on comparing your town to mine. Its not much of a contest....we have high schools with more people than Breck does in April-May. Snowboarding is fun, but its not my life. No way would I give up year round motorcycling for 5 months of snowboarding.



> I know you have that fancy degree that you value so much because evidently no one has ever been a self made made and only those that have obtained higher education have done something with their lives. Not like Steve Jobs quit college or anything oh fuck no he just plodded away.


I have no problem with people who didn't go to school. You don't need a degree to start a business and I know *plenty* of dummies with college degrees. Your problem isn't that you didn't go to school... your problem is that you're rude (in the classical sense) and don't seem to realize (or want to admit) that being (properly) educated and intelligent often gives you the tools needed to learn how the world works without experiencing 100% of it firsthand. Do I know where the prostitutes in Summit hang out? No. Do I know enough about crime rates, tourism, economics and (a layperson's understanding of) sociology to reason that there aren't street walkers in a town with Breck's size and median income?



> It's on Park Avenue I know you probably think it's on Main but it's not. If you need a map the information center has free tourists maps to help direct you to find your way. If you become inebriated I suggest not trying to walk off as we're growing tired of finding frozen tourist carcases in the spring snow.





> I too know many awesome people here some that also went to my school, I just happen to talk to and deal with them daily. You really are hung up on the fact I live here. Jealousy? Probably but hey it's OK I understand that you are more concerned with chasing the ideals of others like college, material possessions, and thinking you're better than everyone else. It's this rat race that makes you miserable. Come to terms with the fact your life style controls you, you don't control it.


The rat race *will* make you miserable, no doubt.... its an impossible race to finish even if you run yourself to death. That's why you won't ever find me at my desk at 5:01 I don't think that I'm better than everyone, but I will admit to being less than impressed by the foul-mouthed, adolescent ranting and condescension of a yokel who has lived his entire life in the same geographical 20 mile radius. 

You're not the best snowboarder; you're not the most avid snowboarder; you're not the most dedicated snowboarder and you're not the most connected or even well known snowboarder.... not even in your 5 square mile home town. Please explain to me again what gives you the authority/right/inclination to troll the forums as often as you do because I seem to have forgotten.



> If it was so easy you would drop what you're doing and be here. You aren't and that's why you're so pissed off. How many days do you ride again? How long you been riding? How much knowledge about snowboarding and resort towns do you have? I don't deny I'm a big asshole I'm cool with that and have fun with it because it pisses off uptight dickwad cubicle jockey fucktards that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground off.


I started riding in 2008. I do between 10-14 days a season out west split between two trips... and I'll have to disagree. You're not an asshole because its fun. You're an asshole because you're unhappy. Why you're unhappy... who knows? PTSD from a rough childhood? Money/girl problems? Cancellation of Gossip Girl? Who knows? We have all run into jerks who were complete morons to others, and the common thread among the ones I have encountered is some stuff with their personal life turning them into miserable people. If that is the issue, then you should realize that being a victim doesn't give you a pass on being jerk (its called karma, bud).



> How many times you been called out on here for acting like you're a mountain town local that's been riding forever when you only have a few years of 10 to 20 day seasons under your belt?


What, pray tell does it mean to 'act like a local'? Lol. Are you suggesting that I shouldn't be allowed offer my advice or opinion on the forum? Good luck with that happening.



> Fucking think before you post dipshit been around a lot longer than you and know a lot more than you ever will about resort town life and snowboarding. You might be a genius in your field but around here you're fake as fuck and I'm not the only one that sees through you. So as I said before go fist yourself just remember to not get shit in your eyes this time it seems to be obscuring your vision.


Snowboarding and town life is all you have. I wouldn't call myself a genius in my field at all, but I don't use being more informed than other folks in my field to fuel some kind of quarrelsome, antagonistic superiority complex.

P.S. You also have a potty mouth

nuff said!


----------



## grafta

This thread has been well and truly cunted-up then hasn't it? I'll come back later and read it all, need to head out and get some popcorn.


----------



## jimster716

Tarzanman said:


> P.S. You also have a potty mouth


I'm sorry but this made me bust out laughing. After that long diatribe to finish off with _*P.S. You also have a potty mouth*_ is full of awesome. :laugh:

But BA is still about as local as you're gonna find and his 100+ day seasons make me sick.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Aww did I strike a nerve? Must suck when someone calls you out for your lack of knowledge on anything related to the topic at hand. That really set you off to write that long winded response and have to edit it. Since you want to make observations I've found the people that need to validate their life with possessions, what they do, or how awesome they are to random strangers that bait them on the internet are the ones that are really upset. Remember you put the big toe on the trigger and push down but not before you check to make sure the safety is off also under the chin is bad placement you want that shotgun barrel pointing at the main section of the brain.






p.s. the ice is in the freezer it'll help with the butt hurt.


----------



## snowklinger

fuck you guys now i'm late for work!

:laugh:


----------



## readimag

I love this board cause BA reminds me of my friends at work when they get mad. As for the topic of pros working at the slope, hell yeah any place were lots of money is made you will find pros.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

grafta said:


> This thread has been well and truly cunted-up then hasn't it? I'll come back later and read it all, need to head out and get some popcorn.


haha thats for dam sure, itll take a while to read through it all, which by the way i didn't know it was possible to spew so much snowboard related hate through the internet at another individual...but yet again BA delivers!


----------



## Karasene

Tarzanman said:


> Its called 'sticking to the topic'. You should try it.
> 
> Are we arguing about how much I do/don't know or are we delving into our personal stations and cities we live in? Make up your mind. Since you asked: Blood Mtn is an hour away, too far for me to ride my R1 on lunch, but there's the Chattahoochee river (1.5 miles from the house, 5 miles from the office) if I want to kayak, two indoor soccer arenas within 10 minutes of the office, vietnamese, mexican, thai, venezuelan, cuban, jamaican, filipino, italian, japanese, taiwanese and chinese restaurants (plus more) within a 5 mile radius of the office. A public park (8 tennis courts, frisbee golf course, soccer, baseball, basketball) 1/4 mile from my front door, pick-up sand volleyball 4 days a week, mountain bike rides once a week, street bike rides twice a week, two municipal, free skate parks, (and more)..... and *its warm enough here to do all of that stuff 10-10.5 months out of the year. *
> 
> I really don't know why you're so keen on comparing your town to mine. Its not much of a contest....we have high schools with more people than Breck does in April-May. *Snowboarding is fun, but its not my life. * *No way would I give up year round motorcycling for 5 months of snowboarding.*
> 
> I have no problem with people who didn't go to school. You don't need a degree to start a business and I know *plenty* of dummies with college degrees. Your problem isn't that you didn't go to school... your problem is that you're rude (in the classical sense) and don't seem to realize (or want to admit) that being (properly) educated and intelligent often gives you the tools needed to learn how the world works without experiencing 100% of it firsthand. Do I know where the prostitutes in Summit hang out? No. Do I know enough about crime rates, tourism, economics and (a layperson's understanding of) sociology to reason that there aren't street walkers in a town with Breck's size and median income?
> 
> The rat race *will* make you miserable, no doubt.... its an impossible race to finish even if you run yourself to death. That's why you won't ever find me at my desk at 5:01 I don't think that I'm better than everyone, but I will admit to being less than impressed by the foul-mouthed, adolescent ranting and condescension of a yokel who has lived his entire life in the same geographical 20 mile radius.
> 
> You're not the best snowboarder; you're not the most avid snowboarder; you're not the most dedicated snowboarder and you're not the most connected or even well known snowboarder.... not even in your 5 square mile home town. Please explain to me again what gives you the authority/right/inclination to troll the forums as often as you do because I seem to have forgotten.
> 
> *I started riding in 2008. I do between 10-14 days a season out west split between two trips*... and I'll have to disagree. You're not an asshole because its fun. You're an asshole because you're unhappy. Why you're unhappy... who knows? PTSD from a rough childhood? Money/girl problems? Cancellation of Gossip Girl? Who knows? We have all run into jerks who were complete morons to others, and the common thread among the ones I have encountered is some stuff with their personal life turning them into miserable people. If that is the issue, then you should realize that being a victim doesn't give you a pass on being jerk (its called karma, bud).
> 
> What, pray tell does it mean to 'act like a local'? Lol. *Are you suggesting that I shouldn't be allowed offer my advice or opinion on the forum? Good luck with that happening. *
> 
> Snowboarding and town life is all you have. I wouldn't call myself a genius in my field at all, but I don't use being more informed than other folks in my field to fuel some kind of quarrelsome, antagonistic superiority complex.
> 
> P.S. You also have a potty mouth
> 
> nuff said!


YES. BA was calling you out on the fact that you have NO PLACE on this forum. The point is that you have no experience, you don't live and breathe snowboarding, you don't have connections, you have never lived on nor near a resort let alone frequent one more than once or twice a year. Why do you have over 1,000post here? It's clear you have no passion for it. You're just a dude with a keyboard with no proper knowledge of this sport or the people in it.

You want to call out BA for boasting about his zip code? Dude you live in a Thai/japanese food mecca.. go eat a fried noodle burrito and get over yourself. After reading everything you just wrote why the hell are you here.. giving advice of all things? It's people like you that make this forum a shit show. People who come looking for advice deserve knowledgeable feedback from those who can actually help them. 

Maybe hope isn't completely lost for you on this forum. I'm sure you can help that one person that creates a post asking "Wheres a resort with the biggest hot tub" or "Who has the nicest equipment rental staff?" but until that happens we don't need you and your accumulative 30ish days of yuppie mountain experience here giving advice. 

You may have received a (proper) education which lead to a false belief that you know and understand how the world runs so have fun with all that 2nd handed information. I'm sure you'll one day die happy knowing you've read all about sociology and The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. I know I'll die happy actually living it. 

By the way I think your needed back on outdoorcubicaljockey.com


----------



## PaulyMolitor

My buddy stayed at my ski shack up in frisco and we went looking for whores. not the kind that you pick up with a couple of drinks but the kind you pay for straight up cash. summit county was hard for us to find them, i was new to the area and really didnt know which massage parlors where legit and which offered happy endings. we couldnt even find a strip club. thank god for denver. we found a mother/daughter combo for sale. im not sure if they were really a mother and daughter. my buddy and i couldnt tell which one was the mother and which was the daughter. they were low even for my perverted standards. the hooker scene sucks in summit county, imo.im used to living in big cities like chi and la where i can get a girl/tranny simply by going down melrose or clark and belmont with a fist full of cash. if you put in a strip club in summit county, i bet that place would be a gold mine. im guessing someone has already tried and was denied a license cause i cannot be the first person to think this idea.


----------



## C.B.

Hi, i just have to pipe in to say that this tread is fucking spectacular.

Carry on


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Pauly Monday, Friday, and Saturday night at the Brown look for the 2 Russian prostitutes your low standards will be completely met. If that doesn't work for you black beast will be at Cecelias a little molly and you'll be sending her to pound town in the bathroom.


----------



## jumpinthefire

C.B. said:


> Hi, i just have to pipe in to say that this tread is fucking spectacular.
> 
> Carry on


agreed ! some of you guys should consider a visit to Montreal or tremblant. I'm sure you will go home with a smile and the need to argue with strangers on the internet will go away


----------



## Qball

Karasene said:


> You may have received a (proper) education which lead to a false belief that you know and understand how the world runs so have fun with all that 2nd handed information. I'm sure you'll one day die happy knowing you've read all about sociology and The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. I know I'll die happy actually living it.


Most excellent post, reminds me of this!


----------



## a bag of it

Tarzanman said:


> Its called 'sticking to the topic'. You should try it.


Lol, Tarzanman, you are a complete joke. You posted some blatantly false information about resort towns being clean and family friendly, which BA corrected by listing specific places you can find prostitutes. You then go on to talk about how awesome your life is because you can do x, y, z in your town and continue to talk shit to BA when you're clearly out of your element. But please, continue to wave that degree around talking bs and insulting the locals, it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Karasene

Qball said:


> Most excellent post, reminds me of this!


I love that. I posted it a few days ago. So true.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Qball said:


> Most excellent post, reminds me of this!


i would almost agree with that mind blowingly profound statement about humanity...however i would consider my self very much living in the present. Of course i contemplate the future, and quite frankly is scares me most of the time. But i really try to live by the No Regrets, No looking back motto as responsibly as i can. I "risk my health" working so that i can spend "money" to do things I enjoy doing and i am passionate about today, not holding out waiting for something special to come along tomorrow.

anyway for a second i thought tarzanman was onto something, but BA quickly put a stop to thoes notions, also when i discovered that i had been up boarding more last season then he has his entire life...meh some credibility was lost.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Don't for once think that long winded responses like that are some insight into credibility. They aren't! Less = more. Got my point across clearly.


----------



## WasatchMan

Tarzanman said:


> I really don't know why you're so keen on comparing your town to mine. Its not much of a contest....we have high schools with more people than Breck does in April-May. Snowboarding is fun, but its not my life. No way would I give up year round motorcycling for 5 months of snowboarding.


You are a fucking moron.



Karasene said:


> YES. BA was calling you out on the fact that you have NO PLACE on this forum. The point is that you have no experience, you don't live and breathe snowboarding, you don't have connections, you have never lived on nor near a resort let alone frequent one more than once or twice a year. Why do you have over 1,000post here? It's clear you have no passion for it. You're just a dude with a keyboard with no proper knowledge of this sport or the people in it.


I love you.


----------

